
Yahoo Shelves Meebo Competitor myM - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/08/yahoo-shelves-meebo-competitor-mym/
======
JayNeely
As I pointed out in the comments of the TechCrunch entry itself, this is non-
news. MyM was never even launched; TechCrunch's coverage of this as if it were
in any way irregular is tantamount to saying that no company should ever test
a product idea if they're not 100% certain of bringing it to market.

Yahoo! still has a very nice web-based version of Yahoo! Messenger at
<http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/> \-- and it's even interoperable with Windows
Live Messenger.

To quote the reply I made to Michael Arrington's response:

"Does it serve your readers to post a “news” item like this, with no context
on how the service being canceled rates on importance within Yahoo!’s line of
products… with no context on whether this cancellation is truly a notable
event or merely a semi-regular occurrence within companies’ product testings…
with no context on how Yahoo!’s product testing and remaining products in this
area compare to the testing and existing products of competitors?

Or is it simply more convenient for you to post a limited amount of
information of hard-to-measure worth while you can still be the first to post
it?

Please don’t view these questions as an attack on you or TechCrunch. I am
simply trying to encourage you to think about the value that you are providing
to your readers. Because as one of those readers, I am giving you the feedback
that I feel that value is diminishing."

